# Toddler killed by giany pet snake!!



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

This is why it is irrisponsible to have these creatures in your homes with your children
Girl, two, killed by 8ft pet snake - AOL News


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

.....


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Words fail me.

I was going to say that there should be tighter regluations on owning large snakes, but they needed a permit they failed to get.

Im not convinced these animals are suitable pets. Ive owned pythons, and even the smaller ones are incredibly strong.


----------



## Cavalierlover123 (May 27, 2009)

OMG, imagine how the mother feels!!


----------



## Apollo (Feb 16, 2009)

Perhaps there will be people who disagree with the following of what I am about to say but there was a strong possibility of this happening anyway, even if the boyfriend did have a permit. What people fail to realize is that these animals aren't pets, they haven't been domesticated and they still will always act on their own insticnts...and whilst I'm sorry that the child has died because of the adult's in the household stupidty, this seemed more like the chance of opportunity awaiting to happen. 

Bermese pythons are super strong. It can kill an entire alligator/crocodile. In Burma they prey on the farmer's livestock (pigs if I recall from a documentary from the late Steve Irwin), they prey on children and they are very capable of killing a adult. 

As a result, I'm not suprised that this happened. The child and of course the snake are the only victims in this. The boyfriend of the child's mother should be fully prosecuted and perhaps they both should be charged of negligence related to manslaughter.

These animals should never be kept as pets, they should be allowed to roam their own environment. Not for human amusement.


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> This is why it is irrisponsible to have these creatures in your homes with your children
> Girl, two, killed by 8ft pet snake - AOL News


Its not irrisponaible at all to have them as pets with children, this owner was yes but not all owners are dim like him, we have 2 8 foot boas, 1 6 foot boa and a 4 1/2 foot king snake They are in locked vivs, they have two locks keys are out of reach our children cant cant get at them they can not get out of thier vivs.

Its something horrible thats happened just as big powerful dogs have killed children its an acciedent it couldve been provented but wasnt and now a child has lost thier life which is very sad and i cant imagine what they are going through and how much they are prop kicking themselfs to not taken the right secrurity measures to keep the animal in its viv


----------



## Dark (Jul 1, 2009)

OMG!I really don't know what to say!


----------



## Midnight (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG :yikes:


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Mar 4, 2008)

I have to say, i love the way everyone jumps and says its irresponcible to be a parent and a snake owner because ONE person has not provided secure housing for their animals, and yet if it were a dog that had killed the child no one would be saying it is irresponcible to be a parent and a dog owner.

And before anyone chucks that domestication rubbish at me, more children have died because of pet dogs than pet snakes, its the same thing, they're both animals with instincts and you have to ensure the safety of your child around ANY animals you have in your house.

Tradgic accident.


----------



## scarlet_rain (Mar 11, 2009)

It's the failing of the keeper. Burmese pythons in the right hands are fine, and can make great pets. In the wrong hands, they can be lethal. The problem is, people keep them for the wrong reasons. 

Exactly the same can be said about Dog Breeds. You hear much more about kids getting mauled by dogs than you do about giant snakes, and yet many many people keep dogs unrestrained in a family environment.


----------

